# [OT] Uwalnianie Qt.

## vArDo

Witam.

Co myslicie o tym:

http://www.7thguard.net/news.php?id=4396

Moim zdaniem ida w dobra strone. Zreszta zapewne zauwazyli, ze bardzo wiele osob ze srodowiska open-source wybiera Gtk czy WxWidgets dlatego, ze one na kazdym systemie sa wlasciwie na tej samej licencji i nie ma problemow z przenoscia samego GUI. Kiedys zerkalem jak to jest z Qt na Windows, ale do dzisiaj nie czaje dlaczego istnieja aplikacje na Qt pod Winde, ktore sa open-source (np Psi). Czyzby byly to przekomplowane wersje, a tworcy chciazby Psi mieli licencje na Qt i sobie mogli udostepnic na swoje oprogramowanie na licencji jakiej chcieli?

Nie wie ktos moze jak jest z systemami embedded? Wydaje mi sie ze licencja tez jest platna. Chociaz mysle, ze tworzenie open-source jest wyjatkiem (przyklad: Opie i spolka).

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## Zwierzak

Co do opensourcowych programow to jest kilka możliwosci.\:

-niektóre z nich korzysają z przerabianej wersji linuksowej na windowsowej (dzieki czemu dalej są bezpłatne)

-w psi natomais jeden z tworcow kupuje licencje na Qt (dzieki Qt4 oszczedza kupe kasy)

-wykorzystują uczelnie aby kupiły im licencje do kształcenia (na IDE i Qt)

-lub poprostu nie przenosza swoich prgoramow (qtlen i kadu)

A co do kroku ze strony Qt to musze powiedzieć że jest on bardzo dobry. W końcu będzie można robić bez problemu prorty na prawie wszystkie systemy. Pozatym M$ Widnwo$ do dzisiaj był odosobnionym przypadkiem i tylko on jako jedny mal płatne licencje.

----------

## crs

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> -w psi natomais jeden z tworcow kupuje licencje na Qt (dzieki Qt4 oszczedza kupe kasy)

 

A nie dostali jej przypadkiem gratis?

PS. GRR! Jeszcze eraz bede chcial zakonczyc pisanie posta poprzez :wq w przegladarce to pojde sie leczyc.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## YANOUSHek

 *crs wrote:*   

> PS. GRR! Jeszcze eraz bede chcial zakonczyc pisanie posta poprzez :wq w przegladarce to pojde sie leczyc. :D

 

Nie przejmuj się. Mi się to zdarza cały czas - i to nie tylko podczas pisania postu, ale także wpisujšc adres w firefox'ie, albo piszšc cokolwiek na Windzie :P

----------

## vArDo

 *crs wrote:*   

> PS. GRR! Jeszcze eraz bede chcial zakonczyc pisanie posta poprzez :wq w przegladarce to pojde sie leczyc. 

 

 :Smile:  Tez mam to caly czas. Ciekawe czy to lecza w jakiejs klinice  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## arsen

hehe, widze że nie tylko ja mam nawyki "vimowskie"  :Smile: 

----------

## mdk

http://www.linux.pl/?id=news&show=2042

i

 *ZDNET news wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...The Linux desktop environment KDE is moving a little closer to Microsoft Windows as developers ready a release of QT, the KDE graphical framework, that will run natively on the proprietary operating system...
> 
> 

 

KDE dla Windows? Liczba utalentowanych ludzi którzy w imię ideologii są gotowi robić rzeczy kompletnie bez sensu jest przerażająca.

----------

## rzezioo

hmmm... kde dla widows  :Question:   no coz mdk zgadzam sie z toba calkowicie. napracuja sie pewnie chlopaki a w sumie roznic wielkich w interfejsie windowsa i kde nie ma

----------

## Zwierzak

Wg. mnie nawet moze i dobrze ze powstanie KDE dla windowsa, w końcu będe mógł używać moje ulubione programy KDEoweinuksa na Windowsie. Co do tego przeniesienia QT4 na windowsa to już powoli zaczynam przygotowywać QTlena na najnowszą wersje

----------

## m@niac!

jak zrobia kde dla windows to moze w koncu bedzie mozna w windowsie zmienic kolor czcionki na pulpicie  :Razz: 

----------

